# Recovery and adb



## _dennis_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok. Stupid question but here goes.

Is it helpful to know that in recovery you can use adb after attempting and failing to flash a update.zip or is this well known?

Every other device I have had were HTC or Motorola and I never tryed to get a recovery to.work.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

We have no recovery and we know ADB works in the stock recovery mode as KC had to use it to manually invoke CWM.

Hopefully KC can figure out the bug.


----------



## _dennis_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Dalladubb said:


> We have no recovery and we know ADB works in the stock recovery mode as KC had to use it to manually invoke CWM.
> 
> Hopefully KC can figure out the bug.


Ok. Did not know if anyone saw it worked. Sorry to waste your time.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------

